# Another Crazy Boat Modification



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

First it was the X Craft Jet Ski/Rubber dinghy mod...now the jon boat stabilization and redundancy project...The modifications done to this jon boat have made it a very stable platform for casting bait nets...standing and fishing...and for navigating chop....I'm adding a bigger motor and it's getting painted...probably bright white and safety orange....anyway thought yaw might like to see another "Waterworld Project"...lol...


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Whatever it takes!

Everyone will he laughing until you throw a cast net further than they can, on a boat half the size


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Keep going and we gonna call you Mad Maxx!!! hahaha


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

A crack in that pvc will end up being a bad day in the bay.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Cool ! I like to see these do it yourself projects. I use to have the inspiration and drive to do some myself . Lol


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> A crack in that pvc will end up being a bad day in the bay.


No doubt, if those fill with water, she gone! Might wanna fill em with foam!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

grouper22 said:


> A crack in that pvc will end up being a bad day in the bay.


Right theyre filled with shipping peanuts...lightest foam available .


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Engineering is not always pretty, but practical!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

etrade92 said:


> Engineering is not always pretty, but practical!


That's right...but it should look pretty cool after I paint it....the Jet Ski looked kinda funny till it was painted too...


----------

